# Spotting A Fake Vintage Watch ?



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I am on the lookout for a 1968 watch to add to my small watch collection. I am considering an omega seamaster 300 which I have spotted but it isn't cheap.

Now I am fairly confident in spotting fake modern rolex's but I'm unsure about vintage omegas. Is there anything I should be looking out for, the watch I have found has no box or papers but then it is 43 years old so I pressume this is quite normal ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

There's a well known guide to spotting fake SM300's.

Right here

:thumbsup:


----------



## alcot33uk (Oct 25, 2011)

That guide is amazing, I had no idea..


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

very impressive, thanks for posting


----------

